# just for fun - your dog with a bottle



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

I have done these on other forums in the past, because different things can screw perceptions of your dogs size in pics, we take pics of our dogs standing beside a 2 liter pop bottle :becky:

I will start!

Baby-is probably expected to be bigger then she is, she is REALLY small!









Gyp-I doubt she is mistaken much









Gem-probably assumed to be smaller then she is









Rusty-usually mistaken for smaller then he is because he is so light weight









Happy-usually mistaken for smaller then she is because she crouches


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

nobody wants to play? common, there is some dogs I wanna see next to a bottle! like Kylie and Thud for starters!


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Trying to convince Manna to not eat the bottle, I'll be right back.


Crappy cell phone pic and she is slumping a bit cause I woke her up but. Here's Manna!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

ok, hang on and give me a minute lol

First, Ranger. It's a little in front of him, but he REALLY wanted to knock it over. This is shot number 4 haha. 










And this is Milo who I am dog sitting until tomorrow afternoon. 










Slim is in the background, happy to be a cat instead of these foolish dogs made to do foolish things.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I need to buy a 2L bottle of soda so that I can play, haha.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah I don't have a 2L bottle either, have to use something else in its place.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

My dogs are Party Poopers! Lol! Abbylynn hates the camera and Blu Boy refused to sit next to the bottle. :/

Abbylynn's head is as big as the two liter ... She wouldn't get closer because she hates the camera.


0902131821 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Leah Lu wanted to lay down and not give up her bone .....


0902131827a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Eddee is my pride and joy ... he listens!  He is also the tiniest of the four dogs.


0902131817a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Good boy Eddee! 

Well .... That was fun!


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah, I also don't gave a 2L, haha. I'll have to get one so I can play.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Cute idea!

I don't have one either, but I plan on getting one as well. Pictures to follow! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

We're not big soda drinkers here at DF, apparently.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Crantastic said:


> We're not big soda drinkers here at DF, apparently.


Does this count for a recognizable size comparison sans soda?


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Shell said:


> Does this count for a recognizable size comparison sans soda?


Lol, we've got plenty of those.  Chester is so handsome. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

BubbaMoose said:


> Lol, we've got plenty of those.  Chester is so handsome.


Thank you, I'm really happy with his coat condition right now. I tried to get a photo with Alma and the same bottle but she kept coming over to me as soon as I back away to take a photo. Dang velcro pibbles


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Shell said:


> Thank you, I'm really happy with his coat condition right now. I tried to get a photo with Alma and the same bottle but she kept coming over to me as soon as I back away to take a photo. Dang velcro pibbles


Haha! Pibble!!! Never heard it before and I love it so. I've fostered a few pitbulls before and have two Weimies...so basically... I kN0w aLL 'b0uT daT veLCro lyYyfe.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

lol, I could definitely have found a wine bottle for comparison here lol


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Crantastic said:


> We're not big soda drinkers here at DF, apparently.


Haha, I drink lots of soda but buy cans by the 12pk case not 2L bottles. Don't have any wine bottles either. I'll have to check but I think I have a 2L jug of olive oil, its about the same size of a 2L bottle at least.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

I've been trying to be good and not drink soda so I am lacking a 2 liter bottle, I also don't drink wine so I guess I am a loser and don't have a wine bottle either. 


Milk, anyone?


Aija, almost four year old Pittie lady.


Untitled by Dogsandstuff, on Flickr


Nellie, almost ten year old Labby/ Shar Pei mutant.


Untitled by Dogsandstuff, on Flickr


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

i have an old 2 liter of flat grape crush in my fridge lol, i'll have to take it out and use it for this and then finally toss it.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

SDRRanger said:


> And this is Milo who I am dog sitting until tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha that cat is totally photobombing


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Okay, so I want to show you what happens when I attempt to pose my dogs next to a bottle.






I did get a few photos:




























Cas is a little guy.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Ahaha! I had to use a full bottle for that same reason-- the empties are so tempting to knock over.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

So this would have been easier if I did them separately, but I wanted the boys together so y'all could see how much bigger (70lbs 8 months old) is than Buster (80lbs 8 years old)

The picture quality sucks, and really isn't flattering on their behalf, but you get the point. 

Moose is growing like a weed. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Okay this is with a 2L olive oil bottle. Not sure if it's exactly the same height as a soda bottle but should be pretty close



















The sad look on his face I think comes from me making his stand close to the bottle but NOT lick it haha.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Ive been doing these since Bus was a puppy so I can play LOL

Baby Buster-14 weeks, 39lbs


Shortly after his 4th birthday, 144lbs


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Soda!, it's called fizzy or pop over here. I will get some tomorrow, it is late here and the photo will be rubbish. Luckily I just happen to have a bottle in the fridge, normally have cans.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Vicky88 said:


> Soda!, it's called fizzy or pop over here. I will get some tomorrow, it is late here and the photo will be rubbish. Luckily I just happen to have a bottle in the fridge, normally have cans.


Yeah it's very regional here on what people call it. It's soda or Coke where I live, pop, Pepsi, soda pop, fizzy, etc in other parts of the country. And yes, Coke/Pepsi is used as a generic term to represent all types of soda in a couple areas.

Lollipop is a similar concept in regional naming as well.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Crantastic: LOL OMG I LOVE THAT VIDEO  lol 
I wish I could play but I'll have to wait until October and I'll try to get a picture of a 2L with Jake *shiba inu*  I've enjoyed this though


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Closest I got.


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

This is a cool idea... If anyone sees this thread and doesn't speak English, they're going to think we're all nuts.
Surprisingly, I don't have a photo of my old dog with a 2litre bottle, despite that it was one of his favorite playthings and he often stole them out of the recycle bin. He loved the crunchy sound of plastic bottles, and would run around squeezing them in his mouth, driving us all crazy.



Kyndall54 said:


> hahaha that cat is totally photobombing


I totally saw that too! Watching with laser eyes...



Jare said:


> I've been trying to be good and not drink soda so I am lacking a 2 liter bottle, I also don't drink wine so I guess I am a loser and don't have a wine bottle either.


Maybe I'm just tired but that made me laugh pretty hard. (I don't drink pop or wine either...)



Crantastic said:


> Okay, so I want to show you what happens when I attempt to pose my dogs next to a bottle.


Omg, Casper cracks me up!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I had to get around to buying a 2L to be able to do this, but...

This makes Pip look tiny to me.


Maisy was very suspicious of the bottle.


Big lug lol.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

sassafras - Love love love that siggy!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I tried lol. They wouldn't stay still and didn't like the bottle sooo this is the best I could get.










And just for fun, the cats!


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Convinced myself I needed to buy a 2L just to pose my dog beside. Hehe.


GypsySoda3 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


GypsySoda2 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

:wave: It took me ages to get Zack to pose for this. One photo he looks like he drank the bottle, :doh: but then finally he kept still long enough. :clap2:
View attachment 107474
View attachment 107482


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Zack looks like such a big cuddly sweetheart.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

these are all great!! and some have def. surprised me! I didn't realize Eddie was so little, I totally though Leah lu was smaller then him! 

I LOVE the video of Crystal and Casper! that was super cute lol. non of my dogs tried to do that, Gypsy was afraid of the bottle, and Rusty just kept trying to sniff it, but that's it. haha

Zach is HUGE!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Miss Bugs said:


> these are all great!! and some have def. surprised me! I didn't realize Eddie was so little, I totally though Leah lu was smaller then him!
> 
> I LOVE the video of Crystal and Casper! that was super cute lol. non of my dogs tried to do that, Gypsy was afraid of the bottle, and Rusty just kept trying to sniff it, but that's it. haha
> 
> Zach is HUGE!!


Lol! Poor Eddee taught Leah Lu how to fight wrestle. Then she outgrew and does out power the poor boy. He is only supposed to weigh 14 pounds. When he is wet he looks like an Iggy! He is short too. I swear he has Yorkie in him. Here is a good comparison .... Eddee and Leah Lu



9176444366_945065ba4f by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> sassafras - Love love love that siggy!


Seconded. Ubran decay agility, lol!
They're parkour dogs... or _bark_our dogs... ahahaha...


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Hehe that video was great Crantastic.

Buffy recently grabbed a 2 liter from my recycling can and I snapped a photo. I'll try to take a photo with one sitting/standing later.










Edit: Here we go. She was actually good. She looks so big to me in these photos. She was 16" at the shoulders, last I checked.


----------



## Schnauzerkid (Feb 10, 2013)

Only way I could get him to sit still was with a treat!!!


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

I love your photo's LuvMyAngels, Buster is a stunning boy.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

I thought Eddee was bigger, too! I love him.

Cran - hilarious video!! I think Casper looks bigger when he's playing with the bottle than he does laying next to it. 

Luv - Are those all 2 liters that Buster is posing next to??? HOly crap!


I went to the fridge to get a bottle of wine, and lo and behold found an old 2 liter from lord knows when! 

Charlie is pretty big for a schnauzer - 16" at the withers. 


He didn't care much for standing next to the bottle.


----------



## synm26 (Jul 26, 2012)

0902131821 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Leah Lu wanted to lay down and not give up her bone .....




0902131827a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Oh my goodness haven't been on here in a long time Leah Lu has grown up!


----------



## Schnauzerkid (Feb 10, 2013)

MyCharlie said:


> I thought Eddee was bigger, too! I love him.
> 
> Cran - hilarious video!! I think Casper looks bigger when he's playing with the bottle than he does laying next to it.
> 
> ...


Charlie is so cool


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

zack said:


> I love your photo's LuvMyAngels, Buster is a stunning boy.


I have to say the same about Zach! He always looks so snuggly. 



MyCharlie said:


> Luv - Are those all 2 liters that Buster is posing next to??? HOly crap!


LOL Yes, they are all 2 liters. I have lots of friends and family that only get to see him through pictures so I started taking pictures with a 2 liter when he was a puppy to help give a size perspective. He has put on 124lbs since he came home at 9 1/2 weeks, most of that was gained during his first year. At his last weigh in (Feb 18) he was 144lbs. I just measured him and he's standing 31" at the shoulder, 40" around just behind his front legs and has a 25" neck.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Abbylynn said:


> sassafras - Love love love that siggy!





Indigo said:


> Seconded. Ubran decay agility, lol!
> They're parkour dogs... or _bark_our dogs... ahahaha...



Aheh, thanks. I figured I might as well have some fun with it until it gets replaced.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

LuvMyAngels said:


> I just measured him and he's standing 31" at the shoulder, 40" around just behind his front legs and has a 25" neck.


I had to go measure Chester just to compare to get an even better visual of Buster. Chester is 25" at the shoulder, 33" girth and has a 19" inch neck (75 lbs). So Buster now seems bigger to me than just his weight would suggest. 

Alma's a low rider at 19" at the shoulder, 26" girth and 17" neck (55 lbs).


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Shell said:


> I had to go measure Chester just to compare to get an even better visual of Buster. Chester is 25" at the shoulder, 33" girth and has a 19" inch neck (75 lbs). So Buster now seems bigger to me than just his weight would suggest.
> 
> Alma's a low rider at 19" at the shoulder, 26" girth and 17" neck (55 lbs).


I think Bus seems so light for his size just because he lacks a lot of muscle. He pretty much spends all summer as close to hibernation as a dog can get. I wake him to go potty and he'll get a drink at that point, food twice a day (short training sessions at each meal), on cooler days he might play in the house for 10-15 minutes or chew his antler but otherwise hes asleep. We've been for 3 walks since late May...I took advantage of a few cool days this summer. He's not destructive or bouncing off the walls...he's just content to be a lazy, snoring dog-fur-rug. Once fall gets here and temps start dropping his energy will switch back on. (this is completely normal for Bus, his hibernation routine protects him from the heat)

4 years of living with Buster makes Chester and Alma seem little. My perception is just a little messed up.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

zack said:


> :wave: It took me ages to get Zack to pose for this. One photo he looks like he drank the bottle, :doh: but then finally he kept still long enough. :clap2:
> View attachment 107474
> View attachment 107482


mmmmmmmmm....Baaaaaaaileeeeyyyys......
:tea:


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

And here's Wesley! I tried to get him to sit next to it, but he would get near and want to tip it over. So I tried to have him sit and I could put it next to him...

"OMGWHATISTHATANDWHYAREYOUTRYINGTOSITITNEXTTOME' 

...so the 'I want to tip this!' photo it is.









Wesley the mini-poodle at 4 months old, next to a 2L soda bottle. Ta-da!


----------



## aburgess88 (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeah, I'm a little scared to see what my dog will do when I try this but I'm going to try to remember tonight!


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

We only have wine bottles...haha


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

zack said:


> :wave: It took me ages to get Zack to pose for this. One photo he looks like he drank the bottle, :doh: but then finally he kept still long enough. :clap2:
> View attachment 107474
> View attachment 107482


Lord almighty, that is a big fluffy dog!

What breed? Looks like a brown Newfie, or even a CO?


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

aiw said:


> Lord almighty, that is a big fluffy dog!
> 
> What breed? Looks like a brown Newfie, or even a CO?


Zack is a Newfoundland. Isn't he the sweetest!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Schnauzerkid said:


> Charlie is so cool


Awww, thank you! Of course we think so too, lol.


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

Kyndall54 said:


> We only have wine bottles...haha


Ammy is beautiful.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Adnamac said:


> And here's Wesley! I tried to get him to sit next to it, but he would get near and want to tip it over. So I tried to have him sit and I could put it next to him...
> 
> "OMGWHATISTHATANDWHYAREYOUTRYINGTOSITITNEXTTOME'
> 
> ...


Woah, your poodle is ADORABLE. I'm generally not a fan of minis, but like, I really really like yours. I dunno if it's the color, or the groom, or the structure or all of the above. CUTE.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

So many gorgeous pooches!
Had to play,








Couldn't quite get them from the front, and of course Hemi the cat had to get herself involved (she is quite attached to Dexter). Dexter and Caeda were still pretty rambunctious from their run in the field....every time I got right down in front they wanted to wrassle with me lol

Though during my attempts, I got one where Dexter looks so pathetic and cute I had to share:









Wow....I just realized, I never thought of my pooches as big...and they aren't really, but to me they are regular medium size....but really in perspective, they're actually kind of large. On top of that, wow, Hemi is actually fairly big too.....for a cat.


----------



## aburgess88 (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow, so today HAS been a rough day, but I had little success with the bottle. I thought these were kind of funny though, so...Here's the progression Loki gave me:

In this one, I was trying to get him used to the bottle before we really tried. Loki says, "Mom... come on."










Action shot! "Mom! I'm going to roll onto this!"










"Gosh... okay. I'll LAY by it, at least."










"I'LL LICK THE CONDENSATION OFF!" At least in this one, you can kind of see his size!










Yeah, I know none of these were very successful... but I thought they were too goofy not to share.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

synm26 said:


> 0902131821 by Leah Lu, on Flickr
> 
> Leah Lu wanted to lay down and not give up her bone .....
> 
> ...


Lol! She sure has! ....... More bottle shots! 


935236_440853822675862_319430743_n by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0825131805 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------

